
Naming scheme for efficient collaboration on documents using Dropbox/GoogleDrive - obi
http://datascience.codata.org/articles/abstract/10.2481/dsj.8.18/
======
obi
You know the problem: You are working with a colleague on a PowerPoint/Keynote
presentation and have a file hosting service like Dropbox/GoogleDrive/Box for
synchronising your work. Revision control with Git or SVN is not an option.
So, how do you collaborate efficiently? Try the following naming scheme:

[project name][timestamp in yyyymmdd][a-z]_[initals].pptx

An example would look like:

\- "findings20170105a_pm.pptx" :: yesterday's (20170105) 1st draft (a) from
Paula Myo (pm)

\- "findings20170105b_dl.pptx" :: yesterday's (20170105) 2nd draft (b) from
Dimitri Leopoldovich (dl)

\- "findings20170105c_dl.pptx" :: yesterday's (20170105) 3rd draft (c) from
Dimitri Leopoldovich (dl)

\- "findings20170106a_pm.pptx" :: today's (20170106) 1st draft (a) from Paula
Myo (pm)

